# Beats pro



## Ipadhenry97 (16 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir
J'aimerai savoir si quelqu'un sait comment démonter les mousse d'écouteur du casque beats pro 
Merci


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Janvier 2013)

Faut le foutre au feu, la mousse va partir toute seule.


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (17 Janvier 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Faut le foutre au feu, la mousse va partir toute seule.



J'aimerai une solution un peu moins barbares car vu le prix du casque ca fait chier de le mettre au feux...


----------



## patlek (17 Janvier 2013)

apparament, c' est pas difficile:

[YOUTUBE]-YjbkLpcJhc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (17 Janvier 2013)

Merci mais ce n'est pas le modèle "studio" que je cherche à démonter, c'est le modèle "pro"


----------



## Pamoi (17 Janvier 2013)

pfffffffffff .........


T'as pas Google, à Lens ??


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (17 Janvier 2013)

Pamoi a dit:


> pfffffffffff .........
> 
> 
> T'as pas Google, à Lens ??



Si, ça fait un mois que je cherche et j'ai rien trouver donc je poste sur un forum pour savoir si quelqun a déjà la solution.


----------



## Pamoi (17 Janvier 2013)

OK
[YOUTUBE]IrMOixgpVCo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Q1x0oLyPS18[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Y-XneQDJhKI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (17 Janvier 2013)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Janvier 2013)

Un mois, hein?


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (17 Janvier 2013)

Oui car je chercher en français j'ai pas penser a écrire en anglais :hein:


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Janvier 2013)

Ouais, pis français approximatif en plus.


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (17 Janvier 2013)

E





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ouais, pis français approximatif en plus.



Je n'ai que 15 ans et oui jecrit pas très bien


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Janvier 2013)

Ne t'inquiète pas jeune padawan, bientôt les vieux ronchons qui écrivent le français correctement seront devenus minorité négligeable, et Google aura probablement inventé un système de recherche "français approximatif" pour la nouvelle génération.


----------



## Larme (17 Janvier 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ne t'inquiète pas jeune padawan, bientôt les vieux ronchons qui écrivent le français correctement seront devenus minorité négligeable, et Google aura probablement inventé un système de recherche "français approximatif" pour la nouvelle génération.


Ça sera caché derrière un « recherche de termes approximatifs afin de parer les fautes de frappes », pour ne pas vexer ceux qui n'écrivent pas correctement et rejeter la faute sur le clavier, qui on le sait tous, est le grand coupable dans cette histoire ! D'ailleurs, c'est déjà en place. Mais du coup, ils fera une lecture Google a capella, puis retranscriront ça via Siri.


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (17 Janvier 2013)

Et heuresement que je suis sur iPad et que j'utilise le correcteur automatique.


----------



## Pamoi (17 Janvier 2013)

Ipadhenry97 a dit:


> j'utilise le correcteur automatique.



Tu t'es fait avoir. Demande le remboursement.


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Janvier 2013)

J'osais pas le faire remarquer.


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (17 Janvier 2013)

Mdrrr non les mots sont bien corriger c'est juste la conjugaison et yest plus garantie


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (18 Janvier 2013)

Maintenant comment on remet les mousse s'il vous plaît ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Janvier 2013)

Nan mais y s'fout de notre gueule c'est pas possible. 

BEN TU FAIS PAREIL DANS L'AUTRE SENS BENÊT! :rateau:


----------



## lapestenoire (19 Janvier 2013)

tu joues la video å l'envers


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (19 Janvier 2013)

Oui ça parait évident et c'est ce que j'ai fait mais il y a trois encoche a fixer et a chaque fois yen a que deux  
Personne n'a un beats pro et a déjà réussi a remettre les mousse


----------



## Pamoi (19 Janvier 2013)

'tain va falloir en plus qu'on se tape les vidéos, maintenant


----------



## patlek (19 Janvier 2013)

Quand je veux remettre des mousses, je tape du poing, et je gueule "Patron!!! tu nous remets çà" (en décrivant un cercle avec le doigt pointé vers le bas), et çà remet les mousses.


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Janvier 2013)

Ipadhenry97 a dit:


> Oui ça parait évident et c'est ce que j'ai fait mais il y a trois encoche a fixer et a chaque fois yen a que deux
> Personne n'a un beats pro et a déjà réussi a remettre les mousse


Non.

Et si t'avais fait comme je disais au départ, tu serais pas emmerdé pour remonter ces saloperies.
Allez, file dans ta chambre maintenant!


----------



## Romuald (19 Janvier 2013)

Finalement on arrive encore à rire, parfois, dans les fils du bar. :rateau:


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (19 Janvier 2013)

patlek a dit:


> Quand je veux remettre des mousses, je tape du poing, et je gueule "Patron!!! tu nous remets çà" (en décrivant un cercle avec le doigt pointé vers le bas), et çà remet les mousses.



J'ai pas compris


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Janvier 2013)

Ipadhenry97 a dit:


> J'ai pas compris



M'étonne pas


----------



## Pamoi (19 Janvier 2013)

Ipadhenry97 a dit:


> J'ai pas compris





Toum'aï a dit:


> M'étonne pas



Voyons le coté positif de la chose: le correcteur d'orthographe prend désormais en compte les conjugaisons.


----------



## JPTK (19 Janvier 2013)

Ipadhenry97 a dit:


> J'ai pas compris



une mousse en argot veut dire bière 
On est au bar (enfin... la terrasse) quand même, faut JAMAIS l'oublier


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Janvier 2013)

Tiens...
Ya un lien qui s'est rajouté dans mon précédent post, sans que je m'en rende compte en le rédigeant.

Ben c'est nouveau ça... :mouais:


----------



## ergu (19 Janvier 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> BEN TU FAIS PAREIL DANS L'AUTRE SENS BENÊT!



Toi, je sens que ta bonhommie s'émousse.


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (19 Janvier 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> une mousse en argot veut dire bière
> On est au bar (enfin... la terrasse) quand même, faut JAMAIS l'oublier



Merci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h39 ----------

Et merci de répondre a ce post : http://forums.macg.co/ipad/remplacement-ipad-2-a-1217062.html


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Janvier 2013)

Ipadhenry97 a dit:


> Et merci de répondre a ce post : http://forums.macg.co/ipad/remplacement-ipad-2-a-1217062.html



Ben on fait ce qu'on veut.
Donc non démerde toi. 




ergu a dit:


> Toi, je sens que ta bonhommie s'émousse.



Faut dire, à force...


----------



## ergu (20 Janvier 2013)

Ipadhenry97 a dit:


> [/COLOR]Et merci de répondre a ce post : http://forums.macg.co/ipad/remplacement-ipad-2-a-1217062.html



Non.

Sans compter que, en ce qui me concerne, je rétablirais bien le pal sur pieu métallique rouillé pour les cuistres capable d'écrire : 


Ipadhenry97 a dit:


> malgré que je l'ai déjà fait tomber plusieurs fois



Mais bon, ça c'est mon côté poète.


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Janvier 2013)

> Et il vaut mieux prendre en 16g ou 32g (sachant que celui que je possède est un 16g et que ça me suffit sauf *Defois* ou je suis obliger de supprimer une vidéo pour pouvoir télécharger une application)



Ouais, Defois y a des claques qui se perdent...


----------



## ergu (20 Janvier 2013)

C'était quoi, déjà, l'histoire d'aller jouer avec sa bite ?
Hé, hé.


----------



## Powerdom (20 Janvier 2013)

ergu a dit:


> C'était quoi, déjà, l'histoire d'aller jouer avec sa bite ?
> Hé, hé.



je l'ai loupé celle ci..:rose:


----------

